# Don't understand my low ratings



## Jon 1976 (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't know why my ratings keep going down and down. I just check and over the past 7 days I have a 3.0 rating and I have no idea why, I only took 8 trips and each one went great with no problems, even received tips. I keep my car extremely clean. The people have been very nice and some even told me I would be getting a 5 stars but yet my ratings have taken a big hit. I haven't' done any late nights or drunks. I have been taking the most direct routes and I can't think of any reason why I would have a 3.0 rating. Its just so frustrating. I only take a handful of trips each week and have NO IDEA why the low rating not only this week but for the past month. I really wish I could get some feed back as to why. It would be one thing where I knew what went wrong, but I can't think of any reason for the low ratings.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

What time of day are you driving?


----------



## Jon 1976 (Mar 24, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> What time of day are you driving?


All trips were between 5 and 7 pm and Sunday morning.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I would like to note that this is happening to me too. All went well until I check the partner site and find that my 7 day rating went kapooyah for some strange reason.

If you experienced ANY traffic where your car went to a complete stop several times, passengers might think that you're taking an inefficient route EVEN though the circumstances CAN'T allow you to make a better decision in that regard.
Trust me, I would know. During rush hour, where traffic is simply inevitable no matter which path you take, passengers won't care and they will expect you to get them home after a long day from work as quickly as possible.

I'm trying to counter this by changing my shift from working to where I can stop driving during rush hour. That would be my best advice. I heard some of the higher rated drivers tend to start their shifts very early where you'd least expect to pick up college kids and deal with traffic congestion.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Idiots surging at rush hours, they take.surge out on the driver and give low rating..


----------



## ubercrazy (Sep 28, 2015)

I have had the same issue, I have done 60 trips in the last few weeks and every week my ratings are going down, even though I have a new brand new car, keep it clean, I am always courteous and make sure the rider feels comfortable and safe. Don't talk until the rider wants to make conversation, play music only when asked and keep it simple. But my ratings are going down and I am now at 4.73 from a 5 star rating, this is beyond me!


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

You have any riders give a wrong pickup or drop off address yet? You will. Happens to me several times a day The rider doesn't realize their mistake. They think you are the dunce for not going directly to the actual proper location even though it is their fault. In their mind their Uber experience was not perfect due to the incompetence of a head up their rear driver. 5 stars equals perfect. In their mind you a mistake.  No 5 stars for you.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Don't worry about the stupid Stars.. it's just a whip to try to make you dance like a fool. Just do your job, only take surge rides and forget about it..


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't understand my ratings BUT I don't give a shit.


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

My 3 tips for raising, or preventing ratings decline: 
1. Cancel any trip if the passenger is not right at the pin. They will rate you down even if the misplaced pin is completely their fault and they confess to it. 

2. Don't ask the passenger anything, including what route to take, what music they like, what temperature they want the car at or anything. Only confirm the destination and make sure you have the right person. 

3. Don't offer them anything other than a safe ride. No waters, mints, chargers (let them use yours if they ask) or anything like that. All 95 percent of passengers want is a quick, cheap, safe ride and offering anything else is annoying. The other 5 percent that rate you down for not kissing up to them will not be enough to get you deactivated and you should stay in the 4.8 range.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Nova gets it.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> You have any riders give a wrong pickup or drop off address yet? You will. Happens to me several times a day The rider doesn't realize their mistake. They think you are the dunce for not going directly to the actual proper location even though it is their fault. In their mind their Uber experience was not perfect due to the incompetence of a head up their rear driver. 5 stars equals perfect. In their mind you a mistake. No 5 stars for you.


I agree with this completely, and they try to blame us for everything. They act like were their servants or something.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Get enough rides under you & I promise, you won't care about this ratings system


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Nova828 said:


> My 3 tips for raising, or preventing ratings decline:
> 1. Cancel any trip if the passenger is not right at the pin. They will rate you down even if the misplaced pin is completely their fault and they confess to it.
> 
> 2. Don't ask the passenger anything, including what route to take, what music they like, what temperature they want the car at or anything. Only confirm the destination and make sure you have the right person.
> ...


1. It's kinda obvious they'll rate low in retaliation even if the mistake was their fault since they're aware that you might had given them a low rating for misplacing the pin in the first place. This is just common sense.
2. I suppose this helps because asking for preferred route will indicate to them that you're not experienced enough to get there by navigation or not knowing the city well enough...
3. Yeah I don't offer them anything but a quick, safe ride and my rating is at 4.65. Whats up with that?


----------



## Nova828 (Oct 15, 2014)

Clifford Chong said:


> 1. It's kinda obvious they'll rate low in retaliation even if the mistake was their fault since they're aware that you might had given them a low rating for misplacing the pin in the first place. This is just common sense.
> 2. I suppose this helps because asking for preferred route will indicate to them that you're not experienced enough to get there by navigation or not knowing the city well enough...
> 3. Yeah I don't offer them anything but a quick, safe ride and my rating is at 4.65. Whats up with that?


How many rides is that based on? You're above the danger line of 4.6, but I would feel better if you were at least 4.7. You might want to have a trusted friend smell the inside of your car. You might have some odors there that your nose is used to. Also check your trips on your pay statements. Look for the little blue arrow pointing down. Anything adjusted? You might have some passengers claiming "inefficient route" or worse "wrong passenger".


----------



## xUberEmployee (Sep 29, 2015)

Jon 1976 said:


> I don't know why my ratings keep going down and down. I just check and over the past 7 days I have a 3.0 rating and I have no idea why, I only took 8 trips and each one went great with no problems, even received tips. I keep my car extremely clean. The people have been very nice and some even told me I would be getting a 5 stars but yet my ratings have taken a big hit. I haven't' done any late nights or drunks. I have been taking the most direct routes and I can't think of any reason why I would have a 3.0 rating. Its just so frustrating. I only take a handful of trips each week and have NO IDEA why the low rating not only this week but for the past month. I really wish I could get some feed back as to why. It would be one thing where I knew what went wrong, but I can't think of any reason for the low ratings.


Hey Jon 1976,

If you've only taken 8 trips, there's nothing to think about really. (1) The Uber system doesn't consider / review for account deactivation until you hit an X threshold in the # of trips completed. That X varies by city, but is usually 50+ trips. (2) 8 completed trip is such a small sample size, and I would bet at least 30%-50% of them haven't even given you a rating yet. Riders are prompted to rate the next time they open the app. So if just 1 person gave you a 1 and 7 gave you a 5, the average would look terrible, but it's just a small sample size. On the other hand, if 2 of 2 riders gave you a 5, you technically have a 5.0 star rating, but doesn't mean you'll be at 5.0 forever either. So as you do more trips, the sample size will increase and the rating # itself will stabilize and won't swing up and down so much. (3) I know some drivers don't believe in providing water/gum/snacks to boost ratings, but if you are worried, you can do it. Check out www.OrangeFinder.com where they give drivers free snacks to give to riders. The hope is the riders would later make a real purchase. So it's a no cost way to help increase the ratings.

Good luck!


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

ubercrazy said:


> I have had the same issue, I have done 60 trips in the last few weeks and every week my ratings are going down, even though I have a new brand new car, keep it clean, I am always courteous and make sure the rider feels comfortable and safe. Don't talk until the rider wants to make conversation, play music only when asked and keep it simple. But my ratings are going down and I am now at 4.73 from a 5 star rating, this is beyond me!


Hmm, sounds like you and I have the same problem. Only, I turn on classical music at a soft level, not even five on the volume. Everyone I have has been nice, well except for one trip with the entitled college kids.

But, here is one thing that could have knocked my rating down: the Y section on the highway here before the airport. Two lanes in the middle are free of traffic, and I totally forgot about the far right lane having heavy traffic. But it really only took an extra 5-10 minutes and the cement divider isn't my fault.

My Paxs have also not rated me, this showing a 0.0 rating for two weekend trips I did.

I'm thinking about not talking at all except to say Hi, how are you/have a nice day/ are we still headed to so and so in order to make sure the rider has clearly double checked the destination. I also ask if the music ac level is okay.

My rating fell from 4.9 to 4.76 but the weekly summary says 4.8


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If you keep getting a 3.0 rating each week, you wont have to worry about it much longer.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

It is very often. The rider misplaces the "pin" It's happened to me several times actually. I get to that pin AND confirm the address too. I'm indeed there! I then get a call from rider. The app gave you the wrong address. I'm actually down the street. Most are really nice to me about it. I can see they know it was not my fault!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

FBM said:


> It is very often. The rider misplaces the "pin" It's happened to me several times actually. I get to that pin AND confirm the address too. I'm indeed there! I then get a call from rider. The app gave you the wrong address. I'm actually down the street. Most are really nice to me about it. I can see they know it was not my fault!


better then find them wait there five minutes and cancel.And get you cancelation fee


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Jufkii said:


> You have any riders give a wrong pickup or drop off address yet? You will. Happens to me several times a day The rider doesn't realize their mistake. They think you are the dunce for not going directly to the actual proper location even though it is their fault. In their mind their Uber experience was not perfect due to the incompetence of a head up their rear driver. 5 stars equals perfect. In their mind you a mistake. No 5 stars for you.


If address is wrong and still determined to pick up, make sure you have your pax in the car before you start the trip, show them the location you actually picked them up and the address they have provided on driver dashboard.

This will clearly indicate you are a victim of a mistake.

Next, Take this opportunity to tell pax it is the GPS location and neither you or the pax are at fault.

Educate them on correct address entry.

Never turn it into a blame game... Blame it n technology and how the GPS locator is actually a WI-FI signal triangulation and the many things that can go wrong to cause it be inaccurate. Such as big buildings, steel and concrete structures, distance to cell towers, weak battery, weak signal, damn T-Mobile  etc...


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> If address is wrong and still determined to pick up, make sure you have your pax in the car before you start the trip, show them the location you actually picked them up and the address they have provided on driver dashboard.
> 
> This will clearly indicate you are a victim of a mistake.
> 
> ...


lyft want let you wait till there in the car once you hit arrive the ride starts


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> lyft want let you wait till there in the car once you hit arrive the ride starts


Still you might b able to tell them what went wrong by remaining on the Lyft dashboard and Explain before switching t your navigation software.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> If you keep getting a 3.0 rating each week, you wont have to worry about it much longer.


LOL haha


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Get enough rides under you & I promise, you won't care about this ratings system


700 rides, 4.92->4.81 this week. LOL, I give great service to everyone. Those USC kids....


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

melxjr said:


> 700 rides, 4.92->4.81 this week. LOL, I give great service to everyone. Those USC kids....


How many rides in USC area it took to bring you down 0.09 in dashboard? 
It appears that 9 riders 1 starred you. 
May I know times of day, how many total USC fares, how many of them surge etc...?

I observed similar patterns in all university/millennial riders: they punish any driver for things not in control of a driver such as a surge fare, traffic, bad address etc...


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> How many rides in USC area it took to bring you down 0.09 in dashboard?
> It appears that 9 riders 1 starred you.
> May I know times of day, how many total USC fares, how many of them surge etc...?
> 
> I observed similar patterns in all university/millennial riders: they punish any driver for things not in control of a driver such as a surge fare, traffic, bad address etc...


This week way more than I've ever done. Ever. Gotta keep those earnings up somehow.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

melxjr said:


> This week way more than I've ever done. Ever. Gotta keep those earnings up somehow.


I have a formula: I multiply my 365 gross earnings ar the end of each week with my 365 ratings. If I am below the previous week's number, I either didn't make enough money or I got disproportionately more bad ratings. Then I decide what the problem really is and fix it to get into positive next week.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I have a formula: I multiply my 365 gross earnings ar the end of each week with my 365 ratings. If I am below the previous week's number, I either didn't make enough money or I got disproportionately more bad ratings. Then I decide what the problem really is and fix it to get into positive next week.


I have good feelings about this coming week. I do notice when rent is due, people are a bit more on the pissed side.


----------



## BC1045 (Oct 27, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I agree with this completely, and they try to blame us for everything. They act like were their servants or something.


Is not providing a ride for compensation a service? When providing a service, one is a "servant," yes? That does not excuse disrespect.


----------



## Mike Conley (Nov 4, 2015)

Jon 1976 said:


> I don't know why my ratings keep going down and down. I just check and over the past 7 days I have a 3.0 rating and I have no idea why, I only took 8 trips and each one went great with no problems, even received tips. I keep my car extremely clean. The people have been very nice and some even told me I would be getting a 5 stars but yet my ratings have taken a big hit. I haven't' done any late nights or drunks. I have been taking the most direct routes and I can't think of any reason why I would have a 3.0 rating. Its just so frustrating. I only take a handful of trips each week and have NO IDEA why the low rating not only this week but for the past month. I really wish I could get some feed back as to why. It would be one thing where I knew what went wrong, but I can't think of any reason for the low ratings.


How do you know that you got 3 star ratings ? Where do you find that info ?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

As always a single rider kills the rating to my 4.8-4.86 average the last few weeks. I know it was the girl who got a surge ride to the airport. She was super awkward and instead of sitting in the back being awkward she pushed the front passenger seat back and sat next to me being uncomfortable the whole 40 min ride. 

That is unless the other 19 riders, who were chatty and happy, tanked it. Could have been the girl with no pants.


----------



## billz4you (Nov 9, 2015)

Nova828 said:


> My 3 tips for raising, or preventing ratings decline:
> 1. Cancel any trip if the passenger is not right at the pin. They will rate you down even if the misplaced pin is completely their fault and they confess to it.
> 
> 2. Don't ask the passenger anything, including what route to take, what music they like, what temperature they want the car at or anything. Only confirm the destination and make sure you have the right person.
> ...


That's it exactly....kissing up foes no good. Confirm where they are going and only reply if asked something or you need to know what door to drop them at. Dropping the pin at the wrong locationis common, had a jerk last night who put the destination in as pickup then asked me why.....10 minutes later, I get to his real pickup and he says he is late for the reservation. ....then don't leave so late and use the rider app correctly, fool!


----------



## paulobaka (Nov 10, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> How many rides in USC area it took to bring you down 0.09 in dashboard?
> It appears that 9 riders 1 starred you.
> May I know times of day, how many total USC fares, how many of them surge etc...?
> 
> I observed similar patterns in all university/millennial riders: they punish any driver for things not in control of a driver such as a surge fare, traffic, bad address etc...


Yikes UCLA kids are pretty rough too. I've read a lot about How College Towns will ruin your ratings. One girl had entered Target in the App, but dragged the pin to Ralph's and she one starred me (probably because I asked where she was). A life time of privilege and pampering will create unrealistic expectations. Can't believe how rich some of these kids are. I dropped off a student at the luxury apartment where Julia Roberts lived in Pretty Woman.


----------

